# Stove Top Question



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

On our stovetop, two of the three burners light with the provided ignitor. The one on the right, in the rear, will not. It did light correctly during the PDI, but now we have to use the match to light it. I see a spark when the ignitor is used, but it simply won't light.

Any thoughts on this?

Bob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Not sure what your problem might be, but we never use the sparker to light our stove. We use one of those long, disposable butane lighters.

Once the air is purged from the lines, there's no problem ever lighting ours.

Mark


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Is the little spark thingy positioned like the other ones on the other burners? My initial thought is that maybe it is bent and the spark is just not close enough to the gas to ignite properly. Since you are able to light it with a match, that rules out a clogged gas line (I think).


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Our stove did the same thing. The spark did not quite reach the gas like the other burners. I attempted to bend the wire to raise the spark point. My luck I cracked the ceramic insulator.







Last trip I had a brainstorm and tried patching the insulator with Dentek. Works so far.

Perhaps if I had used two needlenose pliers I might not have crack it in the first place.









My $.02's,
Scott


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

bentpixel said:


> Our stove did the same thing. The spark did not quite reach the gas like the other burners. I attempted to bend the wire to raise the spark point. My luck I cracked the ceramic insulator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to examine the sparky thing, and make a comparison to the other two. I have no problem using a lighter, but it is a NEW camper....

Bob


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Not sure what your problem might be, but we never use the sparker to light our stove. We use one of those long, disposable butane lighters.
> 
> Once the air is purged from the lines, there's no problem ever lighting ours.
> 
> Mark


Take a measurement of the gap between the electrode and the burner on the two burners that light properly. Then check and/or adjust (carefully) the electrode at the burner in question. This is kinda like a spark plug, too much or too little gap gets you trouble.

If the gap is correct, I'd investigate a broken connection in the wire to that electrode. Could be that it's not getting any current.

Just my $.03 (somebody already gave you $.02)!

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Agreed. Carefully compare the gap to the functioning sparkers and adjust as needed. Think spark plugs. A little bit goes a long way. Also find a way to scrape/clean the electrode and the adjoining metal on the burner so it gets a good clean path for the voltage.


----------

